# Hunting on private land in Townships/Cities that do not allow hunting



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

Public land here in NEO frustrates me to no end so I’m looking for some small private land close to home to hunt. Is it legal to hunt in areas where local ordinances state hunting is prohibited if you have signed permission from a landowner? I’m from PA where if you have written permission from a landowner (required by the state), that state law supersedes local law or ordinance that prohibits hunting. Not sure if that’s the case here in Ohio. It doesn’t seem so but figured it’s worth asking.

For reference, I technically live in Akron but literally right on the border with Cuyahoga Falls which, according to local code, allows hunting in “what was formerly known as Northampton Twp” with written landowner permission. 

Please only respond if you know for sure or have direct experience with this kind of situation. I’m not looking for opinions or “I think” statements. 

Thanks


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Best thing to do is call the local police department. I've done this a few times. Only once I was able to hunt. One place I had permission on 40 acres all wooded. No hunting what so ever. The other I had permission on 19 acres but had to hunt from elevated stand 15 feet or higher and show them where I was setup. Another place I needed permission 5 acres from all sides where I was setup. I couldn't do it. All were bow only and name needed to be on arrows. Lots of hoops to jump through. 
The local PD will know what you can do.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

All that farting around to do around Akron , your less than a hour to salt fork and multiple other state land to hunt just start looking at areas to the south. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Have you considered the metro park bow hunting program?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

cast n' blast Kev said:


> Public land here in NEO frustrates me to no end so I’m looking for some small private land close to home to hunt. Is it legal to hunt in areas where local ordinances state hunting is prohibited if you have signed permission from a landowner? I’m from PA where if you have written permission from a landowner (required by the state), that state law supersedes local law or ordinance that prohibits hunting. Not sure if that’s the case here in Ohio. It doesn’t seem so but figured it’s worth asking.
> 
> For reference, I technically live in Akron but literally right on the border with Cuyahoga Falls which, according to local code, allows hunting in “what was formerly known as Northampton Twp” with written landowner permission.
> 
> ...


No


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

ya13ya03 said:


> Best thing to do is call the local police department. I've done this a few times. Only once I was able to hunt. One place I had permission on 40 acres all wooded. No hunting what so ever. The other I had permission on 19 acres but had to hunt from elevated stand 15 feet or higher and show them where I was setup. Another place I needed permission 5 acres from all sides where I was setup. I couldn't do it. All were bow only and name needed to be on arrows. Lots of hoops to jump through.
> The local PD will know what you can do.


I called the city and they directed me to parks and recreation department. Although the woman didn’t explicitly say yes or no, she did say she believes that it is ok. All those hoops you had to jump through, man I hope it’s worth it for the area you are hunting. I’m sure it keeps many others from hunting though!


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

snag said:


> All that farting around to do around Akron , your less than a hour to salt fork and multiple other state land to hunt just start looking at areas to the south.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know but I’m just trying to find some stuff that’s closer to home. With limited daylight now, I was hoping for land I could hunt during the week. I’ve checked out West Branch, Berlin, and Mogadore and, although I have seen deer sign, the hunting pressure is insane. Is it any better down south?


----------



## cast n' blast Kev (Apr 5, 2016)

Smitty82 said:


> Have you considered the metro park bow hunting program?


I have and for two years now I have forgotten to submit an application on time. I travel for work in the summer so I always miss the deadline. Crossing my fingers that I remember next year, if I still live in the area. Do you know much about the program? Is it popular and what are the odds of getting selected? Are hunters successful?


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

I’m not sure how other metro parks work other than the one in Dayton. So I can only speak about about my area but I’ve been in the program for several years now and have never not got drawn. Here they do it for 30 days at a time so everyone who enters gets a chance to hunt. You basically enter the area and month you want to hunt and draw for it, if you don’t get that area you get to pick the your next best option for area and month. The last three years we’ve had a second drawing bc they generally don’t fill all the spots the first time around. The area I hunt in now is about 80 acres and we have 5 hunters that can hunt that property each month.


----------

